# Anemone split in two, good or bad?



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I can home today, to find at opposite ends of my tank, two parts of my once large anemone. They are definitely alive and kicking and have confused my clownfish who I have trying using a picture to host it...now them!

Not sure if this is a good or a bad thing?

Parameters are all excellent and I did a water change tonight.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats how they reproduce. And, well, if they are stressed out really bad they split also.


----------

